
Russian trolls pushed divisive content over vaccines, researchers say - pjf
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/russian-trolls-pushed-divisive-content-over-vaccines-researchers-say-n903286
======
phakding
It's kind of funny that the bots were arguing both sides of the issue. Whole
bunch of people from both sides were mostly arguing with Russian bots. If the
results weren't so grave, this would be really funny.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17833728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17833728)

